# Lahores & Saxon Breast



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

I promised to load these pics a while ago, but my computer crashed, so sorry about that!

Our friend breeds, shows, and races pigeons. We just traded our lahores for a pet pigeon - a Saxon Breast named Bernie. He's just a baby - he's still got pinfeathers around his beak and his brown spots (they'll go away and he'll be pure white with the black breast).

Hope you like the pics!  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------

